
Frequently Asked Questions About Quora - duck
http://techcrunch.com/2011/01/09/frequently-asked-questions-quora/
======
dangrossman
What's a FAQ document doing on a tech news blog? Why is it part of a series of
essays being published there? Something strange is going on at TC re: Quora.
It's really turning me off from spending any time on the site.

